# Spare multitool suggestions



## KeeperoftheKeys (Apr 5, 2012)

I posted my question in the poll (with my vote and my opinions) but I guess that since it's a pinned poll most people don't look there anymore.

I had to send my leatherman surge in for repair this week and am finally realising just how much I use it every day, since they told me that repair may take a fair ammount of time and I will need it fairly soon (other than missing it in my day-to-day activities) I am considering buying a second one which I'll have as a spare.

Demands: it must be black (tactical), leatherman I think is my preferred brand but for a secondary tool I may be willing to look at other brands.

Models I am considering:
- wave
- MUT (just very curious about that beast and now have an excuse to get it)

Suggestions/advice very welcome.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 5, 2012)

A SOG powerlock with the v-cutter, and then buy the wire stripper to replace the file or the saw.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I used to carry the Blast, then I carried the Core. Now I carry a SOG Power Pocket Plier that I did some tool swapping on.

Don't waste your money on a MUT, they aren't meant for us.


----------



## KeeperoftheKeys (Apr 5, 2012)

The SOG B66-N (powerpocket?) looks very nice, I am a tad worried though spring loaded knives may not be legal in my country (even for people licensed to carry guns)...

Can you clarify how you swap tools, it doesn't look like they have bit-holders or something along those lines....

The powerlock looks nice but I like my knives on the outside (forgot to say that in the OP)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 5, 2012)

The SOG B66-N is the PowerAssist, and yes the knives are assisted opening. I don't have one because you lose several tool slots to the spring mechanism. All SOG tools use hex headed screws, and you can buy the tool components individually. SOG encourages users to buy components and swap them out as they see fit. With Leatherman, as you know, if it needs repair work, you have to send it in. 

If you like outside opening knives that really limits the offerings. If they can be outside opening but NOT one handed also check out the Victorinox Swisstools.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Apr 5, 2012)

I find the the tools on my multitool that I actually use are (in order of frequency):

1. knife/pliers (tied for first)
2. wire cutters
3. screwdriver(s)
4. saw
5. awl
6. serrated knife blade
7. bottle cap opener
8. file
9. can opener (usually useless anyway)

I have a Leatherman Supertool 200 that I use for my backup and it's great. I just prefer to have the real tools in a pouch on my belt. Needlenose w/ wire cutters, a 4-in-1 screwdriver, and a pocket folding knife work just fine for me for 99% of what I do. Anything else…there's the toolbox.

EDIT: BTW this is my new folding knife (thanks to the fiancee):


----------



## KeeperoftheKeys (Apr 5, 2012)

I generally don't run around with a toolkit instead I have a leatherman on my belt  although I was constantly using a specific tool I would probably choose to carry the "specialized/specific" version of that tool (in addition to a multi-tool?).

I still have to check w/ a cop friend to see if the spring loaded knife would be legal or not, otherwise it looks very tempting.

Although I also just realized there is a feature (not a tool) that I use & rely on since my charge: the quick release lanyard


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 5, 2012)

KeeperoftheKeys said:


> I generally don't run around with a toolkit instead I have a leatherman on my belt  although I was constantly using a specific tool I would probably choose to carry the "specialized/specific" version of that tool (in addition to a multi-tool?).
> 
> I still have to check w/ a cop friend to see if the spring loaded knife would be legal or not, otherwise it looks very tempting.
> 
> Although I also just realized there is a feature (not a tool) that I use & rely on since my charge: the quick release lanyard



Have you considered carrying a small pocket knife in addition to the multi-tool? I find a pocket knife to be easier and more comfortable to use especially if it's for more than just one or two quick cuts.


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 7, 2012)

I use a Leatherman Kick. I think it comes black but mine is not, never saw the need. I carry a knife so I rarely use the blade although it is good.


----------

